

Emergency Patch for Adobe Flash Zero-Day - PaulSec
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/06/emergency-patch-for-adobe-flash-zero-day/

======
skrowl
Looks like they need to emergency patch their web server farm.

504 Proxy loop detected

The following error occurred while trying to access
[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/06/emergency-patch-for-
adobe...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/06/emergency-patch-for-adobe-flash-
zero-day/):

504 Proxy loop detected

------
astrodust
Do advertisers screen content for exploits?

It seems dangerously easy to use advertising as a distribution platform for
your malicious code.

